
Who remembers this one? - aj7
https://www.inexhibit.com/case-studies/olivetti-programma-101-at-the-origins-of-the-personal-computer/
======
aj7
The Olivetti Programma 101 might have been the first good programmable
calculator. And NYC’s Stuyvesant High School had one in 1968.

